#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-26
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-27
<elacheche> So, I have a question, I think that I'll just drop my question here, maybe someone can answer me :)
<elacheche> The question was sent to #Icinga
<elacheche> <elacheche> Hey guys! So, am not using Icinga yet.. But I was thinking about it for a while.. I'm just looking for an exact feature that can make my days easier.. Is there a feature (built-in or plugin) that can draw the architecture of my servers, with informations about services in every server, location, is bare metal or a VPS, is it connected to other servers, etc..
<elacheche> <elacheche> Even if I should write those informations myself it'll be OK, I need just something that can convert the information to a good looking and understandable architecture graph??
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> Hey Kilos :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-28
<craigbrash> hey Kilos
<craigbrash> how you doing
<Kilos> hi  craigbrash healing well ty
<Kilos> hows you
<craigbrash> all good here
<Kilos> sorry about not arranging to have a meeting here tonight everyone
<Kilos> as long as we keep the channel growing we can do without monthly meetings for a while i think but im open to suggestions
<pieter2627> quarterly meetings?
<Kilos> yeah we can discuss and work it out
<Kilos> mainly because this isnt a loco as such we dont need monthly meeting to stay recognised
<Kilos> we also wont need to renew it every 2 years as locos have to so we got advantages
<Kilos> reverification is what locos have to do every two years'
<inetpro> thanks Kilos, I feel better now
<Kilos> QA tell dupingping you have been very scarce
<QA> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell dupingping on freenode
<inetpro> time flying too quick for me
<Kilos> lol you agree inetpro
<Kilos> meetings arent actually needed here
<inetpro> well it forces us to talk to each other in a way :-)
<Kilos> we can meet when there are things to discuss
<Kilos> when i have energy back ill start chatting to everyone every day again
<Kilos> we need to work out how to make peeps want to chat here
<Kilos> like build a happy place of friends
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<Kilos> im ready to sleep again. night all. be good
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-29
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-30
<Kilos> evening africa
<craigbrash> hello all :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-01
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> read http://www.radianthealthstrategies.com/healing_power_of_salt.php
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-31
<theShirbiny> \o/
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-01
<Kilos> hellooooooo africa
<theShirbiny> Kilos, o/
<elacheche> Hello theShirbiny Kilos
<elacheche> Kilos: you're back to ZA?
<Kilos> hi there elacheche
<Kilos> nope, leaving here on the 28th
<elacheche> You're good now?
<Kilos> then 24 hours flying
<Kilos> im always good
<Kilos> get hidings when im naughty
<elacheche> good to hea
<elacheche> r
<theShirbiny> elacheche, \o
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-02
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos , how r u doing ? we didn't talk for long time
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo im ok ty, how are you
<Naeil> \o/ \o/
<elacheche> Morning Africa
<Kilos> hi Naeil elacheche
<Naeil> Kilos, how are you :D
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Naeil> good as well :D
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-03
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas
<Kilos> and CraigZim theShirbiny and the rest of africa too
<ariabbas> Kilos: ;-)
<CraigZim> Hi Kilos and all
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-04
<Kilos> o/
<theShirbiny> Kilos, \o
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> Hi Kilos :D, how are things?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<theShirbiny> all good here :)
<Kilos> hi philipballew
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-05
<QmXDHEFvm> Clinton is literally taking money from the same people who are funding ISIS: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 ("[...] the governments of Qatar and Saudi Arabia, which are providing clandestine financial and logistic support to ISIL and other radical Sunni groups in the region.")
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-06
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2017-11-03
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<Tribaal> hi Kilos :)
#ubuntu-africa 2019-11-03
<melodie> hello!
